

Git in layman's terms: isomorphic contours in source-code phase space - isomorph
http://tartley.com/?p=1267

======
alextp
Is it wrong that I'm disappointed because this doesn't seem to make much
sense? The actual topology involved has to be discrete, not continuous, as can
never continuously deform from one branch to another.

Also, a tree of trees is still a tree. Git repositories form DAGs of trees,
and this is not really that hard to visualize.

~~~
tel
I too was really disappointed that this is nonsense instead of just very
useless but correct. It downgrades it from smart and clever joking to "guy
with a technical dictionary" joking.

~~~
raganwald
Nevertheless, for the audience that have no technical understanding of
technology, it's equally funny either way. Which is no doubt why it's possible
to build a Visual Basic UI for forensic analysis in a few hours.

------
corin_
I no longer undetstand what Git is after reading this.

~~~
isomorph
This is not true. You now understand topology.

------
gcr
Guys, please. This isn't an analogy, it's satire. He's angry at how terrible
he thinks the git manuals are.

~~~
tartley
Hey. OP here. This comment is the closest to my actual motivation for
producing the post, although me and my co-author that afternoon were not so
much angry about it as just 'delirious with laughter'.

------
hsmyers
Best obscure joke/satire thus far in December :)

------
grammaton
Brilliantly well done trolling.

------
VMG
Poe's Law strikes again. Half the commentators don't get the joke.

~~~
commanda
Perhaps you could let us in on the joke?

~~~
Deestan
This very complex "simple" explanation of Git is funny because Git is rumored
to have a steep learning curve, and the Git documentation is very heavy on
theory and models.

It is also a bit funny because a lot of educated readers will try to make
sense of the explanation, but the explanation is utter nonsense and has
nothing to do with how Git works.

~~~
wtallis
You left a layer of the joke: in order to be sure that the explanation is
nonsense, you have to understand mathematical concepts that are much more
complicated than git's architecture.

------
harpastum
This reminds me a lot of turbo/retroencabulator [1]. After you've watched the
video (don't go first or it will spoil it), you can check out the wikipedia
article.[2]

[1] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXJKdh1KZ0w>

[2] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turboencabulator>

------
samratjp
The best analogy I've used in explaining Git to my non-tech friends is that
"it's like kind of like photoshop layers"

It's definitely not complete but gets them to appreciate it.

~~~
xlorm
I liked this conceptual introduction:
<http://www.eecs.harvard.edu/~cduan/technical/git/>

------
dean
Doh!

------
scottkrager
Makes sense.

